# electrical outlet install on peninsula



## gmeehan (Mar 3, 2005)

I am currently having my kitchen renovated. I understand the 2-foot/4-foot
rule for laying out electrical outlets. My question is this: I have a peninsula
in my new kitchen, the back of which has a raised panel for which I invested
good money. I have heard from one electrician that I must install an
electrical outlet in this panel, which to me will greatly diminish both its
value and aesthetics. However, someone else tells me that all I have to do is
install a 2-gang outlet box along the main counter and near to the peninsula, such 
that one set of the outlets services the main counter, and the other services the peninsula.
Is this second approach legitamite? He claims that the requirment of installing
an outlet in a peninsula is an old rule. My peninsula is about 57 inches long.

I'm in Massachusetts, if there are any code variations in this context that come
into play.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Call your building dept and ask the electrical inspector. You can even ask the actual guy who will be doing your inspection.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

If the peninsula has a length of 24" or more and a width of 12" or more, you must have one receptacle on the peninsula. The peninsula would not affect the required receptacles on the wall near the peninsula. The requirement does not give any location or distances from either end that the receptacle must be located, just on the peninsula. To qualify for mounting it below the counter you must not be able to mount it within 20" above the peninsula, such as in a overhead cabinet, and you can't mount it below the counter where the counter overhangs its' base by 6" or more. If you have no option of mounting it above, within 20", you will need to ask the inspector for a variance.


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree with stars and bars. I'd try to find the most inconspicuous place to keep it legal. Most inspectors are reasonable in working a solution. Although seeing you are in MA I know a few that are useless. It would have to be real jerk that insists it must be in the backsplash. You are paying big bucks, you have to look at it every day. Another note, you can get receptacles in just about any color these days so matching the backsplash might be an option that is not to objectionable.


----------

